# Good place to pick up cute BBWS?



## donald512 (Nov 7, 2018)

where should I look ?


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Nov 7, 2018)

The beach


----------



## C Side BBW Lover (Nov 7, 2018)

I've always enjoyed the 'scenery' at my local grocery store..and had a few successes there....


----------



## Railroad Man (Nov 7, 2018)

C Side BBW Lover said:


> I've always enjoyed the 'scenery' at my local grocery store..and had a few successes there....


==================================================
The Walmart in Princeton WV is a great girl-watching spot. The first time I went in there, I realized why Walmart makes their aisles so wide . It wouldn't help their bottom line for merchandise to go flying off the shelves.. If you want some great pics, google "People of Walmart." Some of them are borderline soft porn.

There are more FAs out there than we realize. Many times I'll see a woman walking through the store who's a SSBBW, and who some guys would consider "plain,", or God forbid, even "ugly." And as likely as not, they'll have a kid or two in the cart. The women can't all be babysitting, and there haven't been any virgin births for over 2000 years. Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 7, 2018)

Perhaps just go where there are bound to be lots of people - libraries, shops, and food courts are all good places, and hey, you never know, you might learn something new!


----------



## SSBHM (Nov 7, 2018)

Bakeries tend to have lots of chubbier people. There are few spots that I love to go to just to people watch.


----------



## Tad (Nov 7, 2018)

I'd suggest places where it is easy to interact with people and get to know them. Church, book clubs, volunteer groups, any activity that you enjoy that is at least somewhat fat friendly.

Or if youdy rather go through many quickly, online dating sites.


----------



## rickc1970 (Nov 18, 2018)

I would say anywhere you would find beautiful women. I have met a lot of women I dated at work, bars, social functions, and online.


----------



## Railroad Man (Nov 19, 2018)

Adamantoise said:


> Perhaps just go where there are bound to be lots of people - libraries, shops, and food courts are all good places, and hey, you never know, you might learn something new!



My experience is that rural areas are better than urban ones, although no rule is absolute. A lot of city girls are self-absorbed and overly concerned about their appearance, including their weight. The REAL women are out here in the boonies. They're more concerned with just living life.

There is a place in north Georgia called Chunky Gal Mountain. And not too far from me is a place called Country Girl Road. Love those names 

I say that as a city boy myself. I lived in or near Washington DC for 50 years. Now I'm in a county with four traffic lights and that suits me just fine. I'm able to live on practically nothing out here. In DC, I'd be paying $2000 for a one bedroom apartment.

I don't say this to "dis" any BBWs who live in cities. There just aren't as many of them there.


----------



## Railroad Man (Nov 19, 2018)

donald512 said:


> where should I look ?



I wish someone would start an Internet site about specific places to meet women. For example, "In Town X, go to Bar Z." etc. I travel quite a bit. If anyone knows of any such websites, please post them. "Anywhere" is not a good answer, BTW.


----------



## docilej (Nov 20, 2018)

Railroad Man said:


> I wish someone would start an Internet site about specific places to meet women. For example, "In Town X, go to Bar Z." etc. I travel quite a bit. If anyone knows of any such websites, please post them. "Anywhere" is not a good answer, BTW.



That should be an app !!!


----------

